# cajun microwave



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is not a cajun microwave brand cooker. this one is suppose to be hand crafted. i have used it twice and its just not my style of cooking. if anyone has an interest in this please let me know. i will post pics soon. THANX


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Post pictures and price for it. I might be interested in it


----------



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

will do, next couple days won't get home till after dark. will cook a small pig, outside lined in cedar with a viewing window. pics soon THANX


----------



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

la caja...cajun microwave..what ever the name is. Here's pics [sorry for the delay] $550 
#281-642-8364 If interested THANX


----------



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

OBO


----------



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

Moved to general merchandise


----------

